# GA2300A Kawasaki Generator



## hdlg_zhangyu (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi all,
I'm a hobbyist on small engines, generally I'm working on outdoor power equipment.
I recently came across this generator from a landfill and got it for free. Of course it won't start, that is probably why it ends up in the landfill. After a quick diagnosis, it turned out to be a faulty ignition module, after replaced it with a universal ignition module, it started first pull and runs very smooth. Engine speed is right at 3600rpm and out puts 120 volts. 
According to label, it is rated for 2000w and peak at 2300w. It did equipped with a flat head kawasaki engine with cast iron sleeve and I assume with the old Japanese built quality, it should last a long long time. 

My question is if this generator worth keeping? I already have two "moderner" generators with OHV engines. They are rated for more power and I assume they should be more efficient than a flat head engine generator. 
If I do have to resell it, how much do you think I should ask for. Thanks in advance.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Check Craig's LIst or equivalent to see what "similar" units are going for. Problem is, that's small as generator's go, old, probably heavy, doesn't have a wheel kit, and too loud for tailgating or camping. Whatever you can get? Good luck.


----------



## FlyFisher (Jun 30, 2018)

Not sure it is worth much, in all honesty. 

If you browse the used listings (craigs list as mentioned, facebook marketplace, etc) there are generators on there every day for cheap. 

I would say if you can spare the space to have it around - keep it as a backup to your backup. That or for the occasion a family member or friend looses power and you feel inclined to give them a hand and lend it to them for the duration.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

better than nothing gen set.
200 to 500 bucks.
sell it at a garage sale!


----------



## hdlg_zhangyu (Jun 16, 2021)

FlyFisher said:


> Not sure it is worth much, in all honesty.
> 
> If you browse the used listings (craigs list as mentioned, facebook marketplace, etc) there are generators on there every day for cheap.
> 
> I would say if you can spare the space to have it around - keep it as a backup to your backup. That or for the occasion a family member or friend looses power and you feel inclined to give them a hand and lend it to them for the duration.


Thanks for all the above suggestions. As FlyFIsher suggested, I would likely keep it as spare just in case any relative or friends in a emergency situation. I did noticed there is a "Idle control" button and "voltage adjustment" knob. Do anyone know how this "Idle control" works? I would like to play around with it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

idle control is for construction site use.
not for home back up power.
it lowers the rpm and the output for fuel savings.

yea these were basic gens back in the day...

now days seek out a good inverter gen line the honda eu2200i for just 120 vac or if you need 120 and 240 vac see out the eu7000is gen it now has fuel injection!
both of those have an eco mode and the inverter sets the voltage.
it is state of the art right now.

other brands out there.... but the honda is the best.


----------

